# Molnija Question, Can You Date Me?



## Sean hunter (Jul 13, 2009)

HI, I recently acquired this Molnija. I couldn't get much info from the owner other than he got it in the ukraine. He had no idea of the age or origins. I have tried to find it on the web, and can find a similar version from 2003 but it seems like a simplified replica of this. the from MVD Ministry of internal Affairs, is inset not stamped, and the back In reward is also an inset not a stamp. The interior is carved silver I believe. Can anyone provide me any information regarding this piece? This is my first post here and I have very much enjoyed the posts I have viewed.




























Thank you in advance.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I'd suggest you repost this in the Pocket Watch section of the forum, there's at least one member there who collects these and has a bit of knowledge about them. :yes:

Although it's Russian, the member I'm thinking of doesn't always check the Russian bit, and could well miss helping you :grin:


----------



## Sean hunter (Jul 13, 2009)

mel said:


> I'd suggest you repost this in the Pocket Watch section of the forum, there's at least one member there who collects these and has a bit of knowledge about them. :yes:
> 
> Although it's Russian, the member I'm thinking of doesn't always check the Russian bit, and could well miss helping you :grin:


Thank you. I wasnt sure if which of the two to put this in. If its not bad form I will put it in both.


----------

